# Hardware für Homeserver



## xSean (8. Januar 2019)

*Hardware für Homeserver*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grad auf der Suche nach Hardware für einen Homeserver.  Allerdings bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich das Ganze wirklich brauch oder ob momentan der Basteldrang überwiegt.

1) Was soll das System genau machen? 

- ESXi Hypervisor. 

Als VMs dann sowas wie:
- Pi Hole
- Nextcloud
- Zabbix Monitoring? (Nur Spielerei/Übungsmaterial)
- Test-VMs für Firewall, Plex, Plesk... basteln halt. Vielleicht entdeckt man ja noch etwas, was man zuhause gut gebrauchen könnte?

2) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen an die Hardware?

- Da es 24/7 laufen soll, möglichst Stromsparend.

3) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen hinsichtlich Software / Betriebssystem?

- Bin für alles offen. Am liebsten ESXi.

4) Was ist der preisliche Rahmen?

- Schmerzgrenze sind schon so 600-700€. Wirklich was brauchbares gibts da drunter ja nicht.

5) Wie soll auf das System zugegriffen werden?

- Die Hardware kommt in mein Netzwerk-Regal im Wohnzimmer, Zugriff erfolgt dann per Remote. 

6) Eigenbau oder Komplettsystem?

- Basteldrang sagt Eigenbau, Komplettsystem geht aber auch.

7) Worauf sollen die Daten gespeichert werden? Wie viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt?

- Ich brauch kein Datengrab, daher werden es wohl 500GB SSDs (RAID 1).  

8) Wie ausfallsicher soll das System sein?

- Ist nicht überlebenswichtig, aber ein RAID 1 schadet mMn auch nicht. Backups werden extern angelegt.

9) Wie performant soll das System sein?

- Hauptsache die VMs laufen flüssig. Da ich momentan nichts aufwendiges im Planung habe, reicht da wohl "der Standard".

10) Wie erweiterbar soll der Speicherplatz sein?

- Datengrab läuft außerhalb dieses Systems, daher zu vernachlässigen.

Nachdem ich verschiedene Blog- und Foreneinträge gelesen habe, bin ich leider immernoch nicht viel schlauer. Ich habe einfach mal etwas bei Mindfactory zusammengestellt: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Prozessor: Ich hab nach hohem Einzeltakt, VT-x und einem geringen TDP geschaut. Gibt in dem Bereich ziemlich viel Auswahl...

Mainboard: ITX Format sowie zwei LAN-Anschlüsse. Vielleicht ganz praktisch für Firewallgeschichten, grade wenn z.B. die Nextcloud von außen erreichbar sein soll.

Gehäuse: Kompakt, schlicht, gutes Luftdesign. Bin mit meinem Fractal Define R5 am Haupt-PC sehr zufrieden.

Netzteil:  Braucht nicht viel Leistung und auf Be Quiet ist in der Regel verlass.

SSDs: Ich benötige kein Datengrab und die Preise unter 1 TB sind nicht mehr so dramatisch. 

CPU Kühlung: Ich hätte noch einen Macho X2 rumliegen, der wäre allerdings wohl etwas überdimensioniert  Eventuell würde hier auch eine Passivkühlung genügen, da das Gehäuse belüftet wird?

RAM: Erschreckend teuer heutzutage. Erstmal einen 16GB Riegel genommen, um später, sofern nötig, auf 32GB zu gehen? Es gibt ja fast nur noch "Gaming"-RAM mit Kühlkörpern... unnötig. Ich habe mich auch über ECC informiert und bin der Meinung, das ich das nicht brauche.

Ich habe mich auch über fertige Systeme alá Intel NUC oder HP Microserver informiert, aber letztendlich steht man mit entsprechender Austattung bei den Geräten bei einem ähnlichen Preis wie ein Selbstbau und hat dann noch Nachteile wie womöglich laute Lüfter, nur einen SATA-Slot, mangelnde Qualität usw. Bei einem Defekt könnte man womöglich nichtmal selbst reparieren... 

Ich bin für alle Anregungen offen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir die Idee auch aus dem Kopf schlagen, dann bleibt das Pi Hole auf dem Pi, die Nextcloud wird auf einem gemieteten VServer gehostet und die Spielereien verbleiben auf dem Gaming-Rig in der VM Workstation


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hardware für Homeserver*

Mal so eine Frage: Was soll der Homeserver erledigen? Konto-/Benutzerverwaltung? Im LAN/WLAN Dateien bereitstellen für Streaming auf TV/Laptop/PC? Oder wirklich nur basteln an "serverseitigen" Sachen wie die genannten Firewalls etc. Weiß auch nicht genau warum du das ESXi nehmen willst, da du selbst mit deiner Konfig genügend Ressourcen hast. Die hätte ich eh auf einen Ryzen 5 2400G geändert mit passendem MoBo.  Bin auch gerade am Gucken was man so als Homeserver basteln kann. Also eigentlich ist eher die Frage nach dem OS. NAS + Mediaserver soll das sein und ich glaube, dass ich dort Win 2012 Server fast die einfachste Variante ist.


----------



## xSean (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hardware für Homeserver*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage: Was soll der Homeserver erledigen? Konto-/Benutzerverwaltung? Im LAN/WLAN Dateien bereitstellen für Streaming auf TV/Laptop/PC? Oder wirklich nur basteln an "serverseitigen" Sachen wie die genannten Firewalls etc. Weiß auch nicht genau warum du das ESXi nehmen willst, da du selbst mit deiner Konfig genügend Ressourcen hast. Die hätte ich eh auf einen Ryzen 5 2400G geändert mit passendem MoBo.  Bin auch gerade am Gucken was man so als Homeserver basteln kann. Also eigentlich ist eher die Frage nach dem OS. NAS + Mediaserver soll das sein und ich glaube, dass ich dort Win 2012 Server fast die einfachste Variante ist.



Wie gesagt, primär fallen mir nur Pihole, Nextcloud und Testszenarien ein.

ESXi kenn ich einigermaßen von der Arbeit. Es wäre nicht verkehrt, sich dadurch Praxiswissen anzueigenen. 

Für ein Ryzensystem bin ich auch offen, habe ich nur noch nie gebaut.

Aber eins steht fest, Windows (Server) kommt mir da nicht (als Hypervisor) drauf


----------



## chris-gz (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hardware für Homeserver*

Findest du nicht, du schießst mit spatzen auf Kanonen ^^ (ich weis andersrum). Ich hab nen NUCC7PJYH mit 120GB SSD + 8 GB Ram. Da läuft Linux Mint + PI Hole + OpenVPN + 1 TestVM drauf. Und das Teil schluckt im durchschnitt 8-10 Watt. Da holst dir einen NUC mit I7 und 16+ GB Ram (am besten aus der Kompatibilitätsliste zu Ubuntuu, dann läuft eigentlich auch Mint perfekt)  und hast einen Stromsparenden, platzsparenden und leistungsfähigen Homeserver.  Kommt natürlich auch auf den Speicher an der rein soll.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hardware für Homeserver*



xSean schrieb:


> Aber eins steht fest, Windows (Server) kommt mir da nicht (als Hypervisor) drauf



Windows Server ist aber keinesfalls schlecht. Und richtig installiert, frisst es auch nicht so viel Performance und Speicher. Klar, mehr als 144 MB werden es immer sein, Administration ist aber auch wesentlich komfortabler. War es jedenfalls zu 2003 Zeiten.



chris-gz schrieb:


> Findest du nicht, du schießst mit spatzen auf Kanonen ^^ (ich weis andersrum). Ich hab nen NUCC7PJYH mit 120GB SSD + 8 GB Ram. Da läuft Linux Mint + PI Hole + OpenVPN + 1 TestVM drauf. Und das Teil schluckt im durchschnitt 8-10 Watt. Da holst dir einen NUC mit I7 und 16+ GB Ram (am besten aus der Kompatibilitätsliste zu Ubuntuu, dann läuft eigentlich auch Mint perfekt)  und hast einen Stromsparenden, platzsparenden und leistungsfähigen Homeserver.  Kommt natürlich auch auf den Speicher an der rein soll.



Ich bin auch gerade dabei Homeserver zu suchen. Eigentlich will ich nur meine eigene Cloud und etwas Inhome machen, also das man übern TV/PC/Handy drauf zugreift und Sachen abspielen kann. Aber wenn man sowas ewig nicht mehr gemacht hat, guckt man relativ noobig in die Röhre


----------



## xSean (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hardware für Homeserver*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Findest du nicht, du schießst mit spatzen auf Kanonen ^^ (ich weis andersrum). Ich hab nen NUCC7PJYH mit 120GB SSD + 8 GB Ram. Da läuft Linux Mint + PI Hole + OpenVPN + 1 TestVM drauf. Und das Teil schluckt im durchschnitt 8-10 Watt. Da holst dir einen NUC mit I7 und 16+ GB Ram (am besten aus der Kompatibilitätsliste zu Ubuntuu, dann läuft eigentlich auch Mint perfekt)  und hast einen Stromsparenden, platzsparenden und leistungsfähigen Homeserver.  Kommt natürlich auch auf den Speicher an der rein soll.



Deshalb bin ich hier  Bei den NUCs war ich auch schon. Wenn man so ein Teil (grade ein aktueller mit i7) nimmt, da RAM und SSD reinsteckt, ist man fast bei dem Preis für einen selbstgebauten. Und da gibt es ja mittlerweile auch recht viele, sodass der Überblick nicht zwingend da ist.

Wie verhält sich der Lüfter? Verarbeitungsqualität? Ich hab jetzt schon das ein oder andere Mal gelesen, dass der Lüfter laut ist und man die Teile bei einem Defekt nach der Garantie in den Müll werfen kann...



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Windows Server ist aber keinesfalls schlecht. Und richtig installiert, frisst es auch nicht so viel Performance und Speicher. Klar, mehr als 144 MB werden es immer sein, Administration ist aber auch wesentlich komfortabler. War es jedenfalls zu 2003 Zeiten.



Ich weiß, wir nutzen auf der Arbeit sowohl Windows Server als auch Linuxdistributionen. Als Dauerläufer ist mir da Linux aber wesentlich genehmer. Allein schon die Tatsache, das Windows einen Neustart bei Patches braucht, beschert mir regelmäßig Nachtschichten


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hardware für Homeserver*

Hat einer gute Quellen um einen Homeserver aufzusetzen? Hardware ist keine Frage. So Windows mit Kodi wäre schon was, würde aber auch nicht von anderen abschrecken. Aktuelle Posts gibt es irgendwie kaum, sondern alle die ich bisher fand waren 5 Jahre her und älter.


----------



## chris-gz (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hardware für Homeserver*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hat einer gute Quellen um einen Homeserver aufzusetzen? Hardware ist keine Frage. So Windows mit Kodi wäre schon was, würde aber auch nicht von anderen abschrecken. Aktuelle Posts gibt es irgendwie kaum, sondern alle die ich bisher fand waren 5 Jahre her und älter.



Ist halt schwer zu sagen. Letztendlich braucht man da schon genaue Anforderungen. Ich bin da eher der Linuxianer mit oder ohne Gui. Aber hatte auch schon einen Kodiserver mit TV Headend und Devil 2 TV Karte auf Windows Basis. 

Fragen sind hier z.B. 

1. Für Was? (Wir gehen mal von Kodi + Filmbibliothek aus).
2. Für wen? Nur TV oder auch Mobile Endgeräte?
3. Erreichbarkeit von außen? Wenn ja, per VPN (OpenVPN kein Problem), oder offen wie ein Scheunentor über einen Routerport. (Letzteren muss man auch für VPN freigeben)
4. Wie? Kodi ist ja klar wie. Einfach nutzen. Aber wie soll mein Filerepository aufgebaut sein. Brauche ich hier wirklich Cloudsoftware, oder nutze ich einfache Freigaben auf dem Server und berechtige diese auf bestimmte Nutzer.
5. Platzbedarf? Ein Nuc ist schön und gut, nur passt da eben nur 1 Platte rein bei den kleinen günstigen.

 In meinem Fall ist eine 120ger SSD drin, da ich in meinem Linuxreceiver noch 6 TB habe, auf die ich vom NUC Zugriff habe. Auch Billignas wäre da ok. Oder man baut gleich eine 4-8 TB WD RED Platte in den NUC und lässt alles darauf laufen. Für wichtige Backups kann man eine externe Platte zuschalten mit wenig Strombedarf.

Wie gesagt kommt es auf die Anwendung an. Soll es ein NAS sein mit enorm viel Speicher, dann wird das mit dem NUC eh nichts.

Also ich wäre gerne bereit mit euch zusammen eine Anleitung zu erstellen, dann sollte man sich aber erst mal über das Ziel unterhalten und den wirklichen Einsatzzweck wie eben auch Umfang.

Wenn es sein muss, trage ich auch alles zu meinem NUC zusammen und richte den neu ein .


----------



## chris-gz (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hardware für Homeserver*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade dabei Homeserver zu suchen. Eigentlich will ich nur meine eigene Cloud und etwas Inhome machen, also das man übern TV/PC/Handy drauf zugreift und Sachen abspielen kann. Aber wenn man sowas ewig nicht mehr gemacht hat, guckt man relativ noobig in die Röhre



Was soll die Cloud können. Nur Daten speichern? Syncfunktionen nutzen? Filme auf Handy abspielen?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hardware für Homeserver*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Ist halt schwer zu sagen. Letztendlich braucht man da schon genaue Anforderungen. Ich bin da eher der Linuxianer mit oder ohne Gui. Aber hatte auch schon einen Kodiserver mit TV Headend und Devil 2 TV Karte auf Windows Basis.
> Fragen sind hier z.B.
> 1. Für Was? (Wir gehen mal von Kodi + Filmbibliothek aus).
> 2. Für wen? Nur TV oder auch Mobile Endgeräte?
> ...



Ich war gestern noch beschäftigt und hatte nicht mehr rein geschaut, sorry chris-gz.
Zum Einsatzgebiet:
Wie gesagt Kodi + Filmbibliothek für den Heimbereich. Über XBOX, TV und PC sollte zugegriffen werden. Von außen braucht man da nicht rauf, dass ist wirklich nur für den Homebereich. Da würden "einfache" Freigaben sicherlich reichen. Wenn man noch auf Bilder anderweitig zugreifen kann, wäre auch ganz nett, aber kein muss.
Die Cloud soll lediglich für mich sein um Musik unterwegs aufs Handy ziehen zu können oder eben Fotos oder allgemein Dateien dort abzuparken. Ein Sync-Funktion wäre natürlich optimal. Es sollten eigentlich keine Daten sein die mehrere 100Mb haben. 

Ich würde dann eher in Richtung NAS gehen mit einem RAID5 á 3/4 * 10TB. Systemplatte eine kleine 64GB SSD. Ryzen 5 2400G bzw Ryzen 3 2200G, mITX Mobo, Midi-Tower oder kleiner und 8GB RAM (2*4GB). Und das wäre schon relativ garstig für die Anforderungen.

Was ich später mal probieren würde, wäre z.B. ein Ordner auf den angemeldeten PCs im Netzwerk, der gesynced wird. Es wäre also ein zweischneidiges Schwer:
1. Das Mediazeug muss nicht von außen antastbar sein, sondern rein für das lokale Netwerk.
2. Die "eigene" kleine Cloud, welche natürlich höchstmöglich "gesichert" angesteuert werden kann von außen.

Ich würde dir bei Belangen helfen, wo ich helfen kann für die Anleitung. Erstmal Danke fürs Gehör 

Edit: Eine TV-Karte wäre an sich nicht von Nöten (also im Server).


----------

